# How to Survive a Garden Gnome Attack



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Knowledge is power!

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/when-garden-gnomes-attack/19641819


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Morbid Mike is the master mind behind these attacks:googly:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not scared. I know that Johnny T will protect us...or, just maybe, he's their over sized overlord sending out his minions to execute his evil plan of world dominance! 

News Update: Johnny Thunder cannot be trusted and must be stopped. Anyone with information regarding his whereabouts is asked to contact their local law enforcement agency immediately. 

Oh why, Johnny, why hast thou forsaken us?


----------

